# Refusing to eat dog food. Please help.



## Sadie_2018 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi there! Hope you're all well. Our Sadie is now refusing to eat her dog food. In the beginning we used to mix a little tuna or cut cooked chicken into pieces and mix it all up with her Chappie dog food and she gob it down easily without being fussy. She was never a big eater like many other dogs. She never eats that eagerly but at least she ate her dinner as long as there was a bit of human food mixed up with her Chappie. For a while now that we're trying to get her to eat just the dog food so we mix Chappie with a pouch of Lifelong meat in jelly, Bran and Salmon oil but she's not having any of that and just walks away from her food. I know that partly was our fault cause we introduce her to human food before and now she only eats if there's any in her plate, otherwise she just walks away. What would you advise of what to do? We're trying to get her to eat just the dog food cause sometimes we don't have tuna or chicken in hand to mix it all up but she's being stubborn and refusing to eat now. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## SkiTrak (Jul 16, 2016)

I would try not feeding her until she eats what you gave her. You can probably let it go a day or two (ask your vet). If she starts whining or pestering you because she is hungry put her in front of a bowl. Also a dog trainer suggested taking the food away if they do not eat it within 30 minutes. I always feed my dog a mix of human and dog food. He got quite fussy and there were a lot of things he would not eat like carrots and pumpkin (good for upset stomach). Then the vet had me put him on a diet because he was getting overweight and now he eats anything!


----------

